# GFL birds



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I was looking on ipigeon and I always see some folks trying to sale GFL banded birds, I thought to myself why would I by a GFL bird from the auction that someone is trying to sale when I can go to the Man Ganus himself.
To me if it bred anything that flies good they would not be for sale.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

*Lovelace*

I agree with you. But sometimes you never know exactly why a bird may be for sale. Maybe leaving the sport or who knows, that is. Also sometimes they may not be clicking in their loft because they may not be pairing them right or maybe their system is off. Sometimes it's not that it's a bad breeder, it may just be that they didn't know how to get the most of the birds. Some birds may do better at someone else's loft. It's always a gamble with the birds. But I see what you mean when their prices are exactly what he charges directly.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I could see maybe a beginner who started with pigeons with unknown backgrounds wanting to improve their birds buying them. Like they say one mans trash is another's treasure. With them being well know quality birds they may have a better chance breeding something better.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Eriduardo said:


> I could see maybe a beginner who started with pigeons with unknown backgrounds wanting to improve their birds buying them. Like they say one mans trash is another's treasure. With them being well know quality birds they may have a better chance breeding something better.


True to a point. But just because a bird has a gfl band does not mean it is a good bird. Why. Because 75 to 80 percent of any birds born in any loft are not good birds. So they can do little help in other lofts. And buying young birds from a loft is a gamble. You have to test them. Any proven gfl bird would be a good deal. But that as I said goes for any loft Most birds just are not useable as breeders.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Maybe that blood isn't available anymore from GFL directly. Maybe it's a better price if a bird is a little older. Maybe someone needs to raise some funds to pay the bills. Maybe they raised and stocked a dozen offspring and want to get their investment $$ back. Who knows. They could be dumping birds, too. It's always a risk.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I have to say through experience, if a bird don't breed winners I don't care who you pair them with they will never breed winners, a pedigree don't breed good birds.
I have had birds that win races that could not breed, a bird that could fly around the block, it takes a special bird to breed winners not a paper. I have given birds 2 to 3 different mates never breed a winner. If a bird breed winners in my loft it would never be for sale. and a bird that don't breed winners is not for sale because I would not won't know one else to breed birds that could not win.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

As you stated pedigrees don't win races.But that's what people are buying usually with Ganus birds,that and the GFL band.Most think that every bird that has a GFL band is a Great one,but as rlee stated is doesn't work that way.Ganus gets beat yearly in most of the OLR's,with birds he hand picks for himself and his wife.Just like the auction of the past S African Million Dollar race.There were birds that clocked higher then Ganus,but the Ganus birds sold for more money(buying the Name).Any bird bought at auction is a Gamble until it's tested in the breeding loft.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Josepe said:


> Ganus gets beat yearly in most of the OLR's,with birds he hand picks for himself and his wife.Just like the auction of the past S African Million Dollar race.There were birds that clocked higher then Ganus,but the Ganus birds sold for more money(buying the Name).



just like this OLR result below. my bird SD 417 placed 4th on this average speed but below SD 417 were about 10 or 12 GFL banded birds.

another reason there's no need for me to buy GFL banded birds. 






kalapati
San Diego


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

You need to look at all races just not the few he did not do good in.

http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/results.htm

I don't see to many with results like this.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I never did say that Mike Ganus did not have good birds, its other folks that try and sale ganus birds that did not produce for them is what gets under my skin. 
Ganus has great birds, if I went to him and purchase one, it does not mean I will get winners from this bird, but I would say my chances were better then, buying one GFL bird that was tested already and four are five years old.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I know several people that have sold some gfl birds and the young did great, But they moved on and got younger gfl birds from mike ganus.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Here you go.

http://www.okpigeon.com/id78.htm


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

jboy1 why would they do that, if they were good birds, all you have to do is maintain that good bloodline it would be a long time before I would have to go back to Ganus.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

jboy1 said:


> You need to look at all races just not the few he did not do good in.
> 
> http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/results.htm
> 
> I don't see to many with results like this.


That really doesn't show all the results, the Sun City race 2012 he brags about how good he did, but I didn't see the part where he tell you that he sent 66 birds. Makes you wonder how many he sent in other races to get a 1st place.

In 2012 he had $66,000 invested into the race, wonder how much he really won.
Dave


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Some are just not happy if they are not breeding from gfl banded birds, i agree with you lovelace.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> That really doesn't show all the results, the Sun City race 2012 he brags about how good he did, but I didn't see the part where he tell you that he sent 66 birds. Makes you wonder how many he sent in other races to get a 1st place.
> 
> In 2012 he had $66,000 invested into the race, wonder how much he really won.
> Dave


I don't know what mike does for a living, But if its just the birds hes making some good change to spend that much.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow it coast him $66k to make $12,500, he doesn't put that part on his web site.
Dave


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wow it coast him $66k to make $12,500, he doesn't put that part on his web site.
> Dave


I don't know but maybe he does not enter all of them.
Non-entered pigeons may, at the discretion of the organisers, be entered into the race by a third party. This process will commence one week after the last Hot Spot Car Race.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

One thing i forgot, When the race is over the birds are auctioned off and ganus gets half of what his go for someone told me his go for around 2,500 so hes not losing any money.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Plus the money he makes from selling offspring from his winners.


----------

